# Through France and then in to Spain (Your Help Needed)



## TONYLCD (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi Folks
I've just made myself a member so I'm hoping that members with all the knowledge can point me towards a nice route through France and in to Spain.

I will be doing the trip in May 18 and plan to spend around 4 weeks (in total) going / coming back.

I want to spend around 7 days in France and I want to visit at least 3 or 4 nice towns en route with good site seeing food and drink. 

I want to head into Spain and spend around 2 weeks with my final destination around the area of Benidorm for about 5 nights, I plan to do the return journey in around a week.

a) I'm not too concerned about toll charges.
b) I would like towns / villages within walking distance of where I'm parked up for the night.
c) Being a lone traveller safety is very important.

Thanks folks

Regards

Tony


----------



## TONYLCD (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks Graham, I have bought all the Aires North / South France and the Spain / Portugal one also. I haven't been to France for ages so was looking at the occasional stop off to break the journey. I want to go further south to enjoy the weather.

Tony


----------



## TONYLCD (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks Graham, I'll get the maps out and make a start.

Appreciate it

Tony


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 30, 2017)

Welcome.
Now you've become a full member, take advantage of the POIs showing where you can overnight safely and legally.
Once on them, you'll meet like minded travellers,who will be able to pass on tips and info.
Similarly, search the forums, use the search box on the page top RHS.
Campsites aren't always necessary, unless you're tugging a caravan behind you.
Good luck, have fun and adventures.


----------



## shawbags (Oct 30, 2017)

Try Furgovw there hundreds of wildcamping spots on there , it's in Spanish but if you go into the map it gives you all the details of the places to park with photos too , good luck .


----------



## QFour (Nov 2, 2017)

Something like 3000 miles .. Having just done it its a lot of driving which is going to leave you very short of time to do anything else until you get where you are going. Tolls through France can be expensive so it depends wether money is no object. Best aires in France are the ones near or in small villages so you won't have much to look at. All the ones we found were free. Some villages are so sleepy you have trouble trying to find somewhere open. Bike is very useful and lets you get round far quicker than walking. We went into Granada with the MH on a Sunday never again. The Spanish park everywhere there is space, They leave room for a small car to get through and thats about it.


----------



## jaycey001 (Nov 4, 2017)

We completed the same trip this summer and went down to Granada - On the way there we took the west coast route down through France and stayed in some really nice places - Hendaye was quite nice if you like the beach and it shouldnt be too busy that time of year, the aire was expensive though. From Hendaye we went over the Pyrenees which was a spectacular route and into Logrono. 

On the way back we went up the East coast which was a much faster and quicker route with Toll roads all the way - Best free aire was in a lovely village called st Flour near Perpignan. 

I planned the route allot when we left but actually got far more out of the journey when just planing a day at a time - the ************* app was very handy and worth the £2.50 and obviously the Wild camping app was great! 

Have fun!

p.s we completed that journey in 7 days but it was quite hard going and I wouldnt do it again without a 2 night stop somewhere to have a day free of driving.


----------



## REC (Nov 4, 2017)

There are so many choices! We try and go slightly different ways each time we do the trip. As ops say, get your maps, stick a pin in and search for Aires/ poi is one option!  Some places we have used:

Petit Andelay just the other side of Rouen church square or next to river 
Chateau Theirry (paid Aire next to river and near town
A75 route Bridge in the Clouds aire
Burgos, Spain beautiful city but best park outside and bus in as parking a nightmare
Lake Negratin near Granada 
El Chorro area near Antiqueras, we stayed in  Ardales and explored the area
Montblanc Spain in the nearby monastery
Montserrat, stayed in nearby village but not for larger vehicles!

The best places we have stayed have been from the poi map, it's great now that there are photos so you can see the spot.

There have been many other posts where people give their routes ....takes ages to search and read but gives lots of ideas. Enjoy your trip and the planning!


----------

